# Breeding tegus with video!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Breeding Tegus 

Argentine tegus breed soon after they come out from hibernation. About three weeks to a month after they emerge from hibernation. The males begin to actively pursue the females. Copulation takes place for one to two weeks. The female will start to build a nest seven to ten days after this takes place. I have found that fine hay and leaves work great for nesting. Females will build a nest that is about three feet in diameter and two to three feet high. They like to build these nests under things. I use a piece of plywood leaned against the side of the enclosure. All other tegus must be removed when the female starts building the nest. Females become very aggressive at this time. They will attack anything that they perceives as a threat to their nest and eggs. They will also get aggressive with their keepers. Argentine tegus and the Blues are the only lizards in the world known to build a nest. The female builds a two part nest chamber. The bottom chamber is for the eggs, the top is a guarding chamber. Females tend to hold this aggression well after the eggs and nest are removed. I would not suggest putting her with any other tegus until time for hibernation begins again. They have been known to attack and kill other tegus. In my studies, they keep this guarding mode regardless of where they are. I have tried to put them in a separate enclosure for up to a month after laying. When I add another tegu they attack it on sight. They are best kept alone during this period. 
Bert Langerwerf has seen these same actions with his animals. He too has stated it is better to house them separate until time for hibernation to begin. Argentine Black and White tegus begin breeding here in Florida around mid March until mid April. He claims the ratio of more males than females insure a fertile clutch. If one male is used with one female the clutch tends to have a 50% fertility rate. It is best to have two males to one female, or three males to two females, or seven males to five females, this will greatly increase the fertility in the eggs. Males are very impressive animals, the look like they would be very aggressive towards each other. 

I breed tegus in pairs only, but I have found that males get along quite well, even during the peak of the breeding season. It is strongly recommended that Argentine tegus hibernate if the are intended to breed. Bert Langerwerf claims that if these tegus miss a hibernation, they will be infertile and unable to produce viable young. I would tend to agree with this theory. If a baby tegu misses the first year of hibernation, they can reach three feet in one year. If the baby hibernates he will be the same size at the time he hibernated. Babies that hibernate will reach about half as much or less in size as those that do not hibernate. In my opinion a baby that does not hibernate would have stretched reproductive organs, thus not being able to reproduce. Females that reach two years old start producing follicles in their system before hibernation begins for their third season. These follicles are carried in her system into hibernation. When she emerges, the male copulates and fertilizes the follicles, she shells the follicles and lays her clutch and then starts to grow follicles in her body for the following year. If a female misses a hibernation or this cycle, it is believed by some that she will absorb these follicles. It is a big question if she will ever reproduce again. My breeders have never missed a hibernation period, so I cannot say that they would, or would not produce again. Bert claims that they are useless for breeding if they miss one of these cycles of hibernation. Colombian tegus are not bred in the United States to any great extent that I know of. They are often times imported. They also do not require hibernation. I would tend to believe they would be more like the Ameivas and whiptails then the Argentine Reds, Argentine Black and Whites, or the Blue tegus. Gestation and removing the eggs. 

The female will lay her eggs within days after completion of the nest. This period is about three to seven days after the nest is made. The female has been seen drinking vast quantities of water in dry conditions. It is believed that the female regurgitates water on the nest when it becomes to dry. Nests have been found to be more moist than the surrounding soil. Females can have between ten and seventy three eggs in one clutch. Bert Langerwerf recorded a single female lay seventy three eggs. The average clutch is around thirty eggs. 

The female will be seen as quite thin after laying her clutch. At this time the eggs will need to be removed for incubation. Be sure not to rotate the eggs when removing them from the nest. It is also best to have the incubator already set up and the temperature and the humidity right. It is best to set up the incubator when you notice the female building the nest. 

Click on this link and watch tegus breeding: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8nBlLmuLvA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8nBlLmuLvA</a><!-- m -->


----------

